# soil master select, aquasoil, eco complete



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

I see a lot of comparisons between AquaSoil and Eco Complete, with Eco Complete being the better choice for most people (especially noobs like me).

How come soil master select is not compared? I'm looking for a dark substrate, and I see soilmaster select in charcoal which I assume would look just like the dark substrates from aquasoil and eco complete.

is soil master select an apple /orange comparison with aqua S and Eco complete?

btw, this is my first tank and i'm just looking for a good dark substrate.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The Soilmaster Select comes in two colors. The red color you described is one color and it also comes in a charcoal color similar to the Aquasoil and Eco Complete. I would say Aquasoil is better for beginners. It's about the same price (assuming you can't find Eco Complete locally) and it makes growing plants a lot easier in the startup phases of a tank. Really any of them would work well though.


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

AaronT said:


> The Soilmaster Select comes in two colors. The red color you described is one color and it also comes in a charcoal color similar to the Aquasoil and Eco Complete. I would say Aquasoil is better for beginners. It's about the same price (assuming you can't find Eco Complete locally) and it makes growing plants a lot easier in the startup phases of a tank. Really any of them would work well though.


Thx.

Where can I find a picture of the soilmaster select charcoal? I really love the look of really black substrate. Isn't soilmaster the cheapest of the 3?

About how many lbs of these substrates do i need for a standard 55 gallon if I want to have 2-3 inches of substrate?

Should I add a layer of peatmoss on the bottom first like everyone seems to be doing?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would skip the peat moss. It can be messy if done wrong and it's really not necessary. 

Try doing a search for the charcoal color on the forum. I know someone posted good pictures a while ago.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

soil master select charcoal is in this tank.

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1229.0

I did use peat moss, a very thin layer and then some laterite, another very thin layer, then put some silica sand on top of it to keep it down and then put the SMS on top of that. As a beginner, I think it best to just use the SMS and none of the other stuff. The one thing about the SMS is it is dusty and it traps much air and will take 3 to 7 days to get it all out. That being said, I do like the substrate as a CHEAP alternative to the other substrates.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

If you decide to use SMS, one thing you can do is rinse it really really well, it'll prevent a lot of clouding issues. The best way i found to do this is to put about 3-5" in the bottom of a bucket, turn the hose on, swirl it around and keep swirling until the water is clear, then add a little more, repeat until done. I also found turning the hose up high, and probing it into the SMS while in the bucket provided great results.

If you decide your going to fertalize, you can soak your SMS in water and fertalizer to help fill the CEC's with nutrience.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

check out this method for cleaning. the example used Flourite, but it is similar.
This is not very hard to set up and it works really well.

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=986.0


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

I have some soilmaster select in my 180. I am trying to find a cheap substrate for my planned 5000g tank. Anyway I think the Soilmaster Select Charcoal looks unnatural grey. I have pulled soil samples from all over my yard and the woods (dark acidic soil) to try to find some soil that is close in color but nothing looks like the Soilmaster select Charcoal.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

5000G:heh: 

So you are turning your bedroom into a tank? 

SWEET 

You bring up a good point. But I prefer the look of it to any of the red substrates.
I suppose that Eco my 1st choice looks most natural of all of them then.
ADA Amazonia, the color looks very natural, but not the shape. It might be though, somewhere, the dirt might clump like that, but I think the ECO looks most REAL.

Sand then would be a realistic choice, and you could top off the SMS with something else, because the price is nice.

BTW, how many TONS do you need to fill your bedroom up with 

I am just making fun, please don't take the playing the wrong way.


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Tank will be 20' x 8' x 42" the last 4' x 8' is used for a filter = 5200gal.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

PinchHarmonic said:


> Where can I find a picture of the soilmaster select charcoal? I really love the look of really black substrate. Isn't soilmaster the cheapest of the 3?
> 
> About how many lbs of these substrates do i need for a standard 55 gallon if I want to have 2-3 inches of substrate?
> 
> Should I add a layer of peatmoss on the bottom first like everyone seems to be doing?












Gets a bit darker under water like this










I put mine over a layer of Eco, just because I had to blow an lfs giftcard I got for xmas. SMS has great CEC, it will hold nutrients very well, but isn't loaded when you get it like other substrates. I still haven't found a clear answer about iron content. The Eco under my SMS seems to help new stems stay down.

Wash it for a while and let it soak in water for a few days to minimize the bubbles in the tank, it also seems to be lighter than sand when it's full of air, making it somewhat difficult to hold plants right away, I also used it in a dual substrate layout (SMS/sand separated by rocks) and it easily sweeps away into the sand if your not careful with your hand movements, I will never use it in a dual substrate layout again. It's been in for 3 weeks and seems to be a little heavier now.

A 50lb bag is enough for at least 3 inches in a 55gl tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Pinch, go back to my first post, there is a link to a tank with the SMS charcoal in it.
Color on the photo might be a little off and make it look more brown then it is however.


----------

